# drain manifold assembly



## Venus_Butterfly

Hi! Can anyone help me with the translation of "drain manifold assembly" into Spanish? It has to do with fluid exchange system. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## FranParis

I cannot see your picture but I would translate it as a *manifold de drenaje*.


----------



## babep

Creo que es

Ensamblaje/Acoplamiento de drenaje/desagüe múltiple


----------



## chemgirl

"drain manifold assembly" = "montaje - ensamblaje del manifold de drenaje"


----------



## Venus_Butterfly

Gracias Babep! Al final pondré "Ensamble del _manifold_ de drenaje". Lo que pasa es que ahora tengo que traducir "servo and drain manifold assembly" y me ha descolocado por completo!


----------



## psicutrinius

manifold = colector


----------



## locomotora

*Ensamble del múltiple del drenaje*, manifold se usa en terminologia automovilística ensamble también´..espero te sirva... saludos


----------



## psicutrinius

*manifold*:

manifold: múltiples
manifold :multitud de 
manifold (combustion engines): colector de escape o de admisión

Compound Forms:
*intake manifold* (mechanics) nm colector de admisión (_mecánica_)

(WR dictionary)

"múltiple" no es la traducción adecuada aquí.


----------



## Venus_Butterfly

Gracias a todos por vuestras propuestas!  Al final he cambiado mi traducción por "ensamble del colector de drenaje". Ahora tengo que traducir "servo and drain manifold assembly". A ver como lo soluciono...


----------



## locomotora

servo and drain manifold asseembly, yo lo traduciría......


servo y colector del tubo del drenaje

me baso en glossary of automotive terminology

manifold and distributor/ distribuidor con tubo colector
manifold clamp/ abrazadera de tubo múltiple
manifold header/colector de tubos

manifold puede traducirse como múltiple o colector

colector implica que es uno solo tubo y múltiple que son varios

espero que te sirva


----------



## locomotora

servo y ensamble del colector del tubo del drenaje 

se me olvidó ensamble.......gracias


----------



## zolana

Hola!!
Ha pasado el tiempo pero me parece que un aporte nunca está demás!
Hace un tiempo vengo traduciendo sobre este tema y esta frase en particulas la he visto mucho

"Montaje del Colector de Drenaje"

Esta propuesta fue aprobada en Chile por una gran empresa relacionada con el tema !!


----------

